# Amplificador stk412-040



## SHR (Sep 17, 2010)

Buenas, tengo un audio system LG Modelo FFH-886A y al encender funciona todo bien a excepcion de que no se escucha, todo los comandos funcionan bien simplemente no se escucha, las bocinas las conectaron mal y sucedio esto.. en los audifonos solo se escucha un zumbido continuo.. quisiera saber cual seria el problema no parece nada flameado a simple vista.  espero sus respuestas gracias.


----------



## rash (Sep 17, 2010)

ufff.... poca información aportas... pero tiene la pinta de que el circuito integrado de potencia o los transistores finales se han quemado.... 
saludos


----------



## julio Carlos (Sep 21, 2010)

Si rash tienes razón tiene pinta de que se halla quemado la salida de potencia.

Pero mi pregunta es: Al conectar las bocinas mal pasa esto? o pasa cuando se le hace un cortocircuito a la salida? pero de todas maneras si el equipo es moderno debe tener un sistema de protección con relé o por lo menos algun fusible.

Lo que pudo pasar es que al conectar la bocina al reves esta flexiona hacia abajo y puede que la bobina se haya recostado al himán y se haya llevado el pegamento y asi producir un corto.

Ese es mi punto de vista, de todas maneras revisa la proteccion y/o fusibles o compra otra pastilla de audio.

Salu2


----------



## kluver (Sep 23, 2010)

hola:

bueno para opinar yo tenia un equipo daewoo xg 332 y paso algo igual funcionaba todo pero no habia audio revise los circuitos y me encontre con un STK 402 -50 lo mande a comprar y quedo listo desarme el integrado y estaba quemado unos componentes y saltados unos puentes .......bueno podrias medir el integrado o revisarlo que te valla bien vale como $ 6000 pesos chilenos ...


kluver.........


----------



## nestorgaudier (Sep 30, 2010)

saca la salida y con un detector de audio verifica que le este llegando la señal de audio al equipo si le llega es el stk que esta malo ahora si no le llega señal de audio el problema no es la salida.  si la salida tiene dos pines en corto es logico que este mala.


----------



## SHR (Oct 4, 2010)

gracias a todos por la ayuda me ah servido de muchoo, solo era cuestion de cambiar el amp. gracias nuevamete y saludos espero seguir en contacto


----------

